# More Brisket Recipes



## chez suz (Dec 9, 2004)

Basic but good

1 Brisket
Lots of sweet onions...approx 3 depending on size..the more the better as its the onions that will help create the gravey.
Carrot
Garlic
Tomato paste

Dust brisket w/flour, kosher salt and pepper
Brown really well in vege oil on both sides...remove from pan
Cut onions in 1/2 and then thinly slice half moon slices (Mud you can use your mandoline)
Add to pan and cook until soft and golden can take 20 min.
Place brisket on top of onions...add garic cloves, carrot
Paint top of brisket w/tomato paste.
Cover and cook in low slow oven...325 until fork tender..do not over cook as you want to slice it not have the meat falling apart.
Remove brisket from pan an defat and reduce sauce..it is amazing how much sauce is made without adding any liquid..however at this point you can add beef broth or thicken or just enjoy an onion gravey puree it or leave onion pieces.
It is easier to cut a brisket when it is cold..remember to cut against the grain..it makes all the difference.
I have made briskets using all kinds of liquids..beer being my favorite..but I keep coming bk to this very basic recipe.

I do make a veal brisket w/wild mushrooms marsala..if that is of interest let me know.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 9, 2004)

Always good to have another recipe to hone my mandoline abilities.  This sounds deelish, and so easy!


----------



## Zereh (Dec 9, 2004)

Brisket
generous splash of liquid smoke
water

Plop the brisket in the crock-pot and cover with water. Add the liquid smoke and the little package of seasoning that is usually packaged with the meat. Cook 4-5 hours on high or 7+ on low.

Scrape the fat off the brisket. Shred the meat.

Quickly deep fry a white corn tortilla so that it is a bit crispy but still bendable. Salt the tortilla and fold in half. Place meat in the middle, top with cheese, lettuce, salsa, onions, sour cream or whatever else you fancy on your tacos.

My son used to eat about 10 of these things. He and a couple friends could decimate an entire brisket. =P


Z


----------

